# Control de velocidad y posicionamiento



## JEA (Feb 1, 2007)

Hola, un saludo a toda la gente que hace posible que ahora este preguntando aqui mis dudas, 
que no son pocas. 
Soy un joven estudiante de sistemas de regulacion y control autómatico, la cuestión es que tengo que realizar un proyecto sobre el control de velocidad y posicionamiento de un servomotor a través de un variador de frecuencia. 
Los pulsos emitidos por los canales serán recogido en un PIC 16F84A, pues bien mi duda es como realmente pueden ser tratados los pulsos de dichos canales que por lo poco que se vienen desfasados uno de los otros, para posteriormente obtener la velocidad y el posicionamiento. 

No se sino he sido coherente en alguna de mi explicación si es así pido disculpas, es debido a mi corta experiencia. 

UN SALUDO. 
Y de nuevo GRACIAS


----------



## El nombre (Feb 1, 2007)

El encoder lleva dos salidas de impulsos. Una cambia antes que otra. dependiendo del ciclo sabes si gira en un sentido o en otro.
Saludos


----------



## JEA (Feb 2, 2007)

gracias el nombre, pero eso ya lo se mi encoder tiene seis canales los dos primeros emiten pulsos desfasados por esos desfase se en que sentido gira, otro canal es el zero que indica un paso por un punto, y hay otros tres canales U,V y W que no s para que son.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 3, 2007)

Por las siglas es alimentación. Indica que modelo y marca así buscamos información. Los hay con tantas utilidades.
Saludos


----------



## JEA (Feb 5, 2007)

TAMAGAWA OIH TS 5213
gracias


----------



## El nombre (Feb 6, 2007)

Poca información hay. Es donde aplicas la tensión para el giro y velocidad del motor. 
Saludos


----------



## gonzalosummer07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola hoy, es mi tercer dia en una empresa en la cual tengo que realizar la programacion de un drive abb y estoy luchando con aprender a entender como programar con un soft especifico de abb.el mismo se llama DRIVE WINDOW LIGHT. Resulta que tengo el user's manual del soft de version 2 que muestra ventanas muy indicativas y lindas pero yo solo pude conseguir con mucho esfuerzo la version 1.43 y no tiene obviamente la interfaz usuario que la vsn 2.0. 
Agradeceria algun dato, un link al cual dirigirme. Soy nuevo en el tema y no tengo idea de los variadores de velocidad. El que me fue dado  es un ACS350 ABB.


----------

